# to walk



## Setwale_Charm

I cannot find an appropriate translation for this verb when it is used with the meaning of "walking the dog" = going for a walk with it.

 Can anybody help?


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


Setwale_Charm said:


> I cannot find an appropriate translation for this verb when it is used with the meaning of "walking the dog" = going for a walk with it.


I can think of: 
1. "wandelen met de hond" (lit. walking *with* the dog)
This is the most obvious one, I think.
2. "de hond uitlaten" (lit. the dog let out) 
This can mean the same as (1), but not necessarily.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Is er iets als "uitwandelen"?


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

The verb 'uitwandelen' does exist.
The first meaning is more or less 'to walk till the end', the other meaning is (lit.) 'to walk outside (hence in/to the open)'.
Zij is het dorp uitgewandeld.
Omdat het goed weer is gaan we vandaag uitwandelen.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Veel dank, Frank.


----------



## jippie

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The verb 'uitwandelen' does exist.
> The first meaning is more or less 'to walk till the end', the other meaning is (lit.) 'to walk outside (hence in/to the open)'.
> Zij is het dorp uitgewandeld.
> Omdat het goed weer is gaan we vandaag uitwandelen.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


 
Moet de laatste zin niet zijn: Omdat het goed weer is gaan we vandaag *uit wandelen*?


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,



jippie said:


> Moet de laatste zin niet zijn: Omdat het goed weer is gaan we vandaag *uit wandelen*?


Ik had het opgezocht in Van Dale. 
Blijkbaar _moet_ het niet. Eerlijk gezegd, ook tot mijn verbazing.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------

